# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantimi im anonim

## Zemrushja

Pershendetje te gjitheve

Une jam Zemrushja ( emri im i vertete dua te ngelet anonim  :ngerdheshje:  ) 

Me pelqen shume te shkruaj dhe te bisedoj me njerezit. Per jeten time reale do te doja te isha anonime fare dhe mbase shumica juaj e dini shume mire qe une sjap te dhena mbi veten time. Jam e re ne kete forum per me pak se nje jave. Shpresoj t'ia kaloj kendshem me ju te gjithe ketu sepse edhe temat qe keni hapur jane shume interesante dhe me pelqejne shume te gjitha ( i lexoj gjithcka qe shkruani ju me shume vemendje si ketu ashtu edhe ne chat ) Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju falenderoj per vemendjen qe me kushtoni. Faleminderit te gjitheve.

----------


## ice_storm

mir se erdhe 

kalofsh b ukur

anonime hmm 


do ishe ma mir e "mistershme"  :perqeshje:  ((shaka))

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

welcom anonime.........

----------


## NoName

Zemrushja, miresevjen ne forum. 
Te uroj gjithe te mirat, me pelqeu shume prezantimi jot. 
Ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu midis nesh.



Sinqerisht,
NoName

----------


## Zemrushja

Faleminderit te gjitheve..

----------


## Fatjeta

zemrushja uroj te ndihemi mire ketu !

----------


## Zemrushja

> zemrushja uroj te ndihemi mire ketu !


Gjithashtu Fatjeta :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Pershendetje te gjitheve
> 
> Une jam Zemrushja ( emri im i vertete dua te ngelet anonim  ) 
> 
> Me pelqen shume te shkruaj dhe te bisedoj me njerezit. Per jeten time reale do te doja te isha anonime fare dhe mbase shumica juaj e dini shume mire qe une sjap te dhena mbi veten time. Jam e re ne kete forum per me pak se nje jave. Shpresoj t'ia kaloj kendshem me ju te gjithe ketu sepse edhe temat qe keni hapur jane shume interesante dhe me pelqejne shume te gjitha ( i lexoj gjithcka qe shkruani ju me shume vemendje si ketu ashtu edhe ne chat ) Ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe ju falenderoj per vemendjen qe me kushtoni. Faleminderit te gjitheve.


Zemerushja mire se erdhe dhe per me teper mire se na gjete. :pa dhembe:   Sa per Anonimet leji derman se dhe Jovan Bregu qe deshi te bente te tilla gjera nuk i eci.Prandaj mos u kurse me te genjyer ketu se ste kerkon njeri llogari se sjemi te gjendja civile. :kryqezohen:    Ja kalofsh sa me kendshem.   IL__SANTO

----------


## km92

Mire se erdhe ja kalofsh sa me bukur mes forumit shqiptar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zemrushja

> Zemerushja mire se erdhe dhe per me teper mire se na gjete Sa per Anonimet leji derman se dhe Jovan Bregu qe deshi te bente te tilla gjera nuk i eci.Prandaj mos u kurse me te genjyer ketu se ste kerkon njeri llogari se sjemi te gjendja civile.   Ja kalofsh sa me kendshem.   IL__SANTO


Aman ore kush te ka rrejt kaq shume ty? Nejse, kalfosh mire edhe ti dhe flm per urimin tend

Shum Flm Mariachi

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Zemrushja Mrsdh se*y  :perqeshje:  Tja kalosh mire ketu .

----------


## Zemrushja

> Zemrushja Mrsdh se*y  Tja kalosh mire ketu .


Faleminderit shume FsHaTaRi dhe mos me bej me kode se sti kuptoj hic  :ngerdheshje:   (se*y  :perqeshje: )

Nejse flm dhe mire u lexofshim ke TIRONA

----------


## ice_storm

> Faleminderit per urimin tuaj. Tani prandaj eshte chati dhe forumi qe te jemi cik anonime apo jo


ajo dihet

por gjithshka eshte per tu zbuluar apo jo?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zemrushja

> ajo dihet
> 
> por gjithshka eshte per tu zbuluar apo jo?


Sigurisht ke shume te drejte per kete por c'a rendesie me shume do kishte te dinit me shume mbi mua? A do ndryshonte ndonje gje? Sma merr mendja .... Pres pergjigje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PrettY_EL

mir se erdhe zemerushe

----------


## Zemrushja

Faleminderit kafenxhesha _ el

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

Zemrushja  ja nje keshille e   vogel nga ana ime  qe ma kane dhene mua  kur  hapa  temen  time  te  prezantimin,:  Mos  Cito  cdo  anetar  qe te  shkruan duke i  falenderuar...  nese do  arsyen  pse  pyt  Moderaroret..  see ya

----------


## Zemrushja

Faleminderit per keshillen Lovely brune tt

----------


## Snow^White

*Zemerushja mire se na erdhe dhe kalofsh sa me bukur!*

----------


## Zemrushja

Faleminderit Snow^White  :buzeqeshje:

----------

